# Rechner bootet nach stage1 installation nicht

## blacksektor

Hallo, hab eine gentoo stage 1 aufgesetzt. Als erstes hatte ich einen fehler in meiner grub.conf. Um diesen auszumerzen hab ich wieder von der cd gestartet und bin mit den 3 befehlen

(chroot /mnt/gentoo  /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile)

 in die chrootumgebung gewechselt, nachdem ich mein laufwerk gemountet hab.

(mit /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo)

Nachdem ich das getan hatte und die grub.conf angepasst hab krieg ich jetzt folgende fehlermeldung

sh: cant access tty: job control turned off in shell (ash).

Nix geht dann mehr. 

Hab ich durch den wechsel in die chroot umgebung mit env-update was überschrieben?

Weis selbst, daß ich nur die root Partition hätte mounten müsssen, aber hinterher ist man schlauer.

Danke für jede Hilfe

CU BlackSektor

----------

## plasmagunman

kriegst du den fehler wenn du versuchst zu booten oder wenn du versuchst, die chroot-umgebung wieder zu verlassen?

----------

## blacksektor

Krieg den Fehler beim booten.

----------

## blacksektor

Also er bringt mir den Fehler wenn er aus dem inird raus will.

exec /bin/sh bringt mir den fehler

starte ich /bin/sh mit einer .sh datei, so kommt keine fehlermeldung.

Habe mir die tty'S mal angesehen. ist das richtig das die read-only sind?

Wenn das nicht passt wie verpasse ich denn denn ein chmod 754 ???

/dev/ram ist nämlich read only gemountet, sonst hätte ich probiert die shell neu selbstzukompilieren....

----------

## dfy

evtl ist es das Standardproblem: füg' mal ramdisk_size = 8192 in deiner grub.conf bzw lilo.conf ein.

----------

